# Street Legal



## shorteez_daddy (Aug 16, 2004)

I just want a list of all the "50 state legal" performance parts for S14's any and every part. So if you know any, post the parts and company that makes it here. Would help out alot of S14 drivers, specialy in Cali. :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

AEM and GReddy....Hot shot i think is 50-state...just search for the part you want and find out from the manufacturer...


----------



## arqi (May 12, 2004)

Injen intake.


----------



## shorteez_daddy (Aug 16, 2004)

*heads*

anybody got a lead on headerz, that befucking sick, although ive searched hard for headers and none seem to be legal so far.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Everything is Leagal till you get caught then you go to jail


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> Everything is Leagal till you get caught then you go to jail


The KA24 motor doesn't take well to bolt ons. Anything you do to the motor isn't really going to give you much power. Just get an AEM or Injen intake and get an exhaust for sound. That's about all your gonna get.


----------



## shorteez_daddy (Aug 16, 2004)

I disagree SilviaForMe. Specialy since greddy now has the 50 state legal turbo for the s14. I believe that kit comes with the whole turbo and intercooler kit too. so u dont have to shop around for intercooler parts that will mess with ur legal turbo.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

I believe _S14.5SilviaForMe _ was reffering to "Bolt-ons" which include : intake/header/exhaust , when he says the KA doesnt respond well to.

going turbo isnt really considered a normal bolt on ( forced induction )


----------



## shorteez_daddy (Aug 16, 2004)

I see what ur talkin bout, my bad, I miss read, I didn't even look at the beggining where he talks about bolt ons. I still think ka24 has potential though. Im getting off subject though on my own post.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i think the price of the kit could be a bit lower, but i konw someone who has it, and he is actually pretty pleased with it


----------

